# Prodibio start up and bioClean for freshwater



## jay0884

Hello everyone and I have decided to start a product review on some products from Prodibio, these being start up and bioClean. I was too eager and impatient to wait for my tank to do a fishless cycle and like many out there I looked for an easy and quick method to cycle my tank and found these products. Now I know what I am doing here is not the ideal way to start up your tank but for anyone that is not willing to wait or needs to start up a tank quickly in an emergency I hope to be able to give you either a new method you can try or a method you can completely avoid if it turns out Pridibio does not work as suggested. I have heard some people use a more know product called Tetra safe start. A petsmart employee who could have just sold me the product actually told me they didn't advise it and that it was only about a 50/50 chance the safe start actually worked correctly. So I went home did some research and found prodibio. I did not find many review but the few I found did say it worked great for them so here I am trying this product for myself and will pass on the results to you fine people for you to make up your own mind. With hopes this helps someone that wants to use this product.


----------



## jay0884

So first of all I will say that I sent the people a prodibio an email asking them step by step how to use the product and under what circumstances. I told them I had a new tank setup. All brand new setup. Filter tank gravel. Everything brand new. They said to setup to tank, fill with water and let the tank sit for 24 hrs with everything running. I also asked if adding seachem prime would affect the process they said no. Now I must say this. I HAD FISH IN A TANK WITH MY FILTER AND HEATER, so although I used new gravel, a resealed cleaned out tank, and new decor and such. My filter and heater were running in a tank with fish for I would say about 2 to 3 weeks. How much of an advantage this gives me I can not say. But I can say that my filter did not have enough good bacteria yet to say my tank was already cycled because I had to do 25 percent water changes every 3 days to rid my tank of ammonia that would reach .25 ppm according to my api master test kit.


----------



## jay0884

So just putting that out there. But other then my filter and heater everything else in my tank was brand new and my tank was clean and dry for 3 weeks while being resealed. Now I set up the tank as you can currently see in a post under beginner freshwater aquarium named finally my 35 gl hex tank setup. I let it sit 24 hrs. Added seachem prime. And added the 6 vials of prodiobio start up needed for my 35 gallon tank. In the package came 3 vials of biodigest and 3 vials of ammostop. That make up the start up kit. They recommend I wait a minimum of 4 hours before adding fish. I added fish after 5 hrs. So far all fish are doing fine. Today is day 1. Each day I will post my tank reading using my api test kit. After 15 days the start up will be done. I will do a water change then start up the bioclean product. Doing a water change and adding bioclean every 15 days as recommended for a month and a half since I also purchased the 6 vials of bioclean which will last a month and a half. After that time I will stop using the product and see how my tank reacts to no longer using the product.


----------



## jay0884

So there is no confusion. My Start up kit contains 6 vials. You add all 6. 3 biodigest and 3 stop ammo. The bioclean when we get to it is also 6 vials. 3 biodigest and 3 biotrace. You add one of each which is why 6 vials will last 1 and half months.


----------



## jay0884

Okay. Sorry for huge posts. Any questions I will do my best to answer.

Day 1, after adding the start up kit and about 5 hrs after adding fish. Did not feed them today. Ph was 7.4, ammonia 0, nitrite 0, and nitrate was a color between 0 and 5.0 ppm


----------



## jay0884

Day 2: fed fish once in the morning. Feeding omega one fish flakes. Ph 7.4, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate all 0. Assuming I read yesterdays nitrate wrong unless nitrate can go down??


----------



## jay0884

Well experiment is over before it ever really got started. Woke up today to a dead fish and 2 dying. They were floating sideways at bottom of the tank. Moved them to anither tank before work hoping they would come back but they were too far gone. Both were dead when I came home. Thought the prodibio hadn't worked but checked the water and my ph was slightly higher but no ammonia, nitrite and low level of nitrate. Was stumped for a while until I noticed stringy stuff floating in tank. Upon a closer inspection I realized the silicone on my newly sealed tank was coming off. A light rub with my finger and it just came apart. Smh. Paid a so called "expert" with over 20 yrs of experience to do it and I'm assuming he used either the wrong silicone or very cheap silicone.


----------



## Romad

So sorry to hear about your fish  I think your guess is a good one. Would you let us know what type of silicone he used when you find out so others can avoid the same issue?


----------



## jay0884

Sorry. Not on speaking terms with the guy to find out what kind of silicone he used. After he had my tank for three weeks for a reseal I wasn't to happy with him then when my fish died and I noticed the silicone was rubbing right off even tho I picked up the tank on a Saturday and let it sit till Monday I gave him a call and let him know what I thought of his work.


----------

